# Hardcore diet starts RIGHT now!



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

I told a few of you how i was hoping to get in to my 14stone range before Christmas and i got weighed on the 24th at 15st 0.5lb (gutttttttteeed)

So I've took it very easy this week over Christmas, still training but also eatin stupid amounts of chocolate!

Today i am getting weighed and then starting fresh, accept the weight gain and do something about it!

This morning instead of the usual coffee with milk i will replace it with 100ml of semi milk with my protein shake (can't stomach it with water until post work out) with 3 egg whites and going to cook off plenty of chicken and make a big bowl of salad to add to things as n when i need ... Or to munch as a snack x

Training tonight. Cardio at home. Maybe take the dogs for a long walk too if Its not pouring down!

Wish me will power! Lol


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Best of luck to you buddy:bounce:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

bambi1550 said:


> I told a few of you how i was hoping to get in to my 14stone range before Christmas and i got weighed on the 24th at 15st 0.5lb (gutttttttteeed)
> 
> So I've took it very easy this week over Christmas, still training but also eatin stupid amounts of chocolate!
> 
> ...


Good luck chap.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

good luck!  Sounds like you did well and have great motivation.

Maybe a journal (if you haven't got one already) would work well for tracking your progress..

You were only a toilet trip away from your pre-xmas goal so don't be down hearted about it!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! If anyone has any dieting advice its much apreciated ....

Don't wanna keep pestering the boyfriend with endless questions lol x


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

My advice would be lose the simple carbs - things like bread, potatoes, pasta. Don't eat them at all!

My wife and I started this last summer, just replace them with more veg (mainly greens) my wife has lost over a stone with no increase in exercise.

My 2pence worth, good luck


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> Thanks guys! If anyone has any dieting advice its much apreciated ....
> 
> Don't wanna keep pestering the boyfriend with endless questions lol x


But that's what he's there for?! If he gives a sh1t, he'll help.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck. Not sure swapping the coffee is required at this stage. What is there , maybe 30 calories . I couldn't function without coffee though so I'm prob biased.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i agree about the coffee, @stoatman coffee has its place in a diet imo if only for the appetite suppressing effects of it. I couldnt live without coffee these days.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My advice would be plenty of water, plenty of Vit C and no carbs after around 4 pm to start with.

Replace evening carbs with purely green veg, carbs thro the day keep below 75 grammes per meal as well.

All you really need to do is find some kind of structure / routine and stick to it.

You also need to learn to lost in the right section so will move this one for you :thumbup1:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i agree about the coffee, @stoatman coffee has its place in a diet imo if only for the appetite suppressing effects of it. I couldnt live without coffee these days.


That's what i was like but managed to settle to one a day n now Im almost off coffee but cant resist the occasional coffee n toast mmmmmm

X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> That's what i was like but managed to settle to one a day n now Im almost off coffee but cant resist the occasional coffee n toast mmmmmm
> 
> X


Coffee is actually a good fat burner, its the sugar and milk that dont help.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> But that's what he's there for?! If he gives a sh1t, he'll help.


He's been more supportive than i could have hoped for but sometimes its good to have outside perspectives


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your goals...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck pal I did it this time last year after years off trying I finnaly shredded 5 stone in under a year but I just can't seem to diet like I was last year keep slipping up now


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi mate

Good luck, I'm also at 15 stone, and my goal for may 11th is to get to 9/8% body fat.

Keep at it mate, we can have pose down haha


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Before and after pics defo needed!

Need to get my journal sorted out!

....i only gained a pound over the Christmas week so Im happy with that


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck - I am sure you will get loads of really good advice from everyone here. Happy 2013 x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck chick! I've managed to lose 10kg in keto and good training ! I would suggest it but its tough work depends how much u really want to do it x


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

How u getting on chick?


----------

